
Show HN: Privacy Focused, Secure Chat Rooms for Secure Chatting - misir
https://chot.xyz
======
Amir6
"Your chats were securely encrypted using SSL, messages will not be not stored
on our servers, will not backed up. "

Is this an intentional double negative?

A bit more technical info on how keys are generated and stored would be a good
start to get people to trust the platform

------
dougk16
Nice little idea and implementation. Since privacy/security is a goal, it
might make sense to dive into one or more of the following, even if they're
not on the main page:

\- The tech behind the encryption/privacy. One thing in particular is how is
the "my room" feature being saved. I'm sure I could dig in myself but the
average visitor may want to be assured that it's saved locally only. EDIT: Hmm
nevermind it seems the chatroom name isn't being persisted. Could have sworn I
left the main page and came back to the same chatroom but probably imagining
things.

\- How you intend to keep the site running over the long term, funding, etc.
Assure visitors that your incentives align with visitors' over the long term
as much as possible.

\- Open sourcing would be another good trust signal.

I do like the XKCD-style chat room names. I don't think I've seen that before.
It's usually random alpha-numeric. Also love the minimalism, single-use aspect
of it.

Keep it up!

~~~
hieloz
"Correct Horse Battery Staple" named style is indeed impressive.

